# What Legion Could be Renamed Better



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering if you guys ever had any problems with the names of the Legions when you joined.

I've always had a problem with one name. At times I've been able to ignore it, but the image of it seems to sink into my head. Space Wolves... Space... Wolves... Really? Whenever I think of Space Wolves I always wonder why they were named like that. What I mean is, is it really necessary to put "Space" right before Wolves? I'm sorry but every time I use the legion's name "Space Wolves," I tend to think of a wolf inside an astronuat suit floating around space shooting aliens with lazer guns. This is of course not that case. Because of the Luna Wolves they are kind of forced to have something before "Wolves" but "space?" There must be a cooler word or name to put before Wolves. Maybe Wolves of Fenris, or etc.

Don't get me wrong, I think the legion (now chapter) is one of the most interesting and indeed one of my favorite. Just think it needs a name that it deserves.

You guys have problems with any other of the names?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> You guys have problems with any other of the names?


Nope, they are fine as they are...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

If you try and explain the concept of space marines to a friend the name 'ultramarines' just sounds stupid. But also, i have some random gripe with space sharks for the same reason you are not keen on space wolves.

You have all these cool mock latin style names like adeptus astartes and ordos xenos and all this cool stuff and then some of the space marine legion/chapter names are a bit silly. Even most of the imperial guard regiments have names that fit more comfortably with the universe than some chapter/legion names.

That being said it's strange how quickly the names enter my vocab without be thinking of what the actual words mean (ultra-marines - wtf?).


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Ultramarines - Hate them and their name. Boring and generic although well painted they can look good. 

Iron Hands - Rubbish name, rubbish fluff, just plain bad.

White Scars - Great Fluff, to match an above average name

Salamanders - At first I didn't like it, but it kind of grows on you once you know more about them. Plus it just gets better with use I think.

Emperors Children - People might disagree and think its a little silly, but I have a major soft spot for this legion and so the name is great in my book.

Word Bearers - Great Post-Heresy, kind of bad pre-heresy, they were supposed to be eliminating religion. (BTW Can't wait for first heretic by A D-B because how awesome is it to go around not believing in any Gods.....all the while they believe in you.....cue scary music, thats copyrighted now ) 

Death Guard - Awesome fluff, awesome name, get your finger out GW and get us Mortarians home planet story in a full HH novel by itself. 

Space Wolves - Hate the chapter and everything they stand for but they nabbed a good name here.

Night Lords - Everything about them is cool, I like the batwings, batman primarch is awesome, terror is awesome, and Nostromo is the ship from Alien, how cool are these guys. VERY k:

Thousand Sons - Bad name and not great fluff justification for it in the novel by the same name. Although it was otherwise a great book.

Iron Warriors - Pretty good, but I want to know more about these guys, they feel really one-dimensional

Blood Angels - Great name, great codex, fluff, colours, and their primarch is just the bees knees for everyone. Still got his ass handed to him by Horus though, although I bet they re-interpret that event as the most epic moment of triumph even though he failed.

Imperial Fists - I actually really like the name and fluff for these guys, although Dorn is beginning to come off a bit like a Tw..t in the recent book Nemesis

Raven Guard - Love the poem if thats what they are based on, other than that i'm not sold.

Dark Angels - I really liked both books about them (especially the first one, (yeah I said it) and I really like the name and their fluff/colours

World Eaters - When they give use fluff on these guys so everyone stops thinking they attack Land Raiders with their bare hands they will be good. Great name.

Alpha Legion - Ok name, but pretty amazing fluff, even if it won't ever be realised on the tabletop properly. Although they should be more chaos, not just misguided xeno puppets.

Sons of Horus - Amazing name because I think Horus is the best (why does no-one talk about how he wanted to free Fulgrim, what a guy....what a guy indeed) he is just amazing. As they say (or maybe I do I can't rememeber) the devil always gets the best lines

Black Legion - Ok once they fix the fluff so they aren't a bunch of failures. I understand the whole disgrace thing and black is a slimming colour after all 

Those are my thoughts, enjoy.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

In Agreement with D A C on everything there except for the SW. I don't really like the name but I absolutely love their Fluff.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree on you, but like Vali I like the SW fluff.

When I just started I hated the salamanders, but the fire scheme you can put on them is pretty awesome and their fluff is getting better.

Iron Hands.... uhhh... I tried to keep an open mind about them but they are probably the least human of all the space marine chapters in which I don't think I can comprehend. They also are really boring in every aspect of the word.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The only Legion name I have an issue with is the Space Wolves... its just... lame.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's lame but it works for me, i see how lame it is, when i think about it it just sounds fucking stupid. yet somehow it works


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

What would you call them though? Just "The Wolves"?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Blood Angels

Angels are fairly epic.
Blood is cool. Everybody loves the word blood.

But Blood Angels??????

Way too Vampiric for my liking.

Vampires were cool back in the early 1900's, but today they are lame.

Even more so now with the introduction of the Twilight series.
Makes Blood Angels look like a bunch of [sparkly vampires]

Everybody i know that doesnt play that reads them just thinks "Oh noes, more vampire references. Is their leaders name Edward?"

Seriously, i can see a bunch of Blood Angels flying around the battlefield with their wings screaming "I vont to suck your blood.... [and stuff.]

[Edits by Horus.]


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Blood Angels are actually(suprisingly enough) one of my favourite chapter/legion names, the name alone is what got me looking into them when i first started playing. I didn't see the vampire link then, still don't know really. Its just a generally cool sounding name imo


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> What would you call them though? Just "The Wolves"?


I don't know, but I would have thought they could have been more imaginative.

In fact I dislike the term 'Space Marines' in general as well, thats why you'll always see me referring to them as Astartes.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha i agree, every time a 40k trailer for something comes about and the narrator says in some awe inspired voice "The Space Marines!" makes me laugh a little, just sounds so uninspiring. Adeptus Astartes on the other hand sound bad ass


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> What would you call them though? Just "The Wolves"?


In a couple reads I recall them being referred to the Wolves of Fenris. I prefer that name.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Emporer's Children. Why would a CHAOS LEGION BE CALLED EMPORER'S CHILDREN!!?? 

Flesh Tearers for... Space Marines?

Blood Angels aren't Chaos?



I found a bunch on a joke thread somewhere.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Check it out, the Space Puppies made a movie...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

You are aware of the history behind the Emperors Childrens name no?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Emporer's Children. Why would a CHAOS LEGION BE CALLED EMPORER'S CHILDREN!!??


Because they WERE the Emperors Children, before they turned to Chaos.

They decided to keep their name purely to rub it in the face of the Emperor, which is pure awesomesauce.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Is this a joke? :laugh: And is that wishbone in the back right?

referring to the pic


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> In a couple reads I recall them being referred to the Wolves of Fenris. I prefer that name.


Thought of that, but it seemed a bit long winded.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Same ring to it as Sons of Hours mind


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Because they WERE the Emperors Children, before they turned to Chaos.
> 
> They decided to keep their name purely to rub it in the face of the Emperor, which is pure awesomesauce.


I know, but if the Black Legion could change their name, surely the Emp's Children can too! Still, it's a nice touch.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

They take pleasure in keeping their name and rubbing it in the face of the Imperium.

As their God is Slaanesh, pleasure is a fairly important thing....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Same ring to it as Sons of Hours mind


Never loves that one either, works I suppose.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I do agree though, just sounds too much of a nickname rather than an actual name


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm glad you all appreciated my legion by legion analysis. I just wanted to get some opinions on a thought I had when I was reading all of your comments. I think a great way to determine if a legion has a cool name and fluff is to imagine yourself as an imperial governor (or we are a council) who is either loyal (and Chaos show up) or renegade (and loyalists show up). Now when each name turns up what do we think based on A. There name when we first hear it and that they are on there way B. What do they do when they turn up, and believe me I think there would be subtle differences. I will do my own list in a while I just want to get the conversation started first. So what do we think fellow governors or councilors?


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

When I hear Alpha Legion (my favorite) what usually comes to mind is an Army of faceless individuals. All the same. And what would probably happen (in my world as governor) is that they would secure seemingly random emplacements and trenches.

Death Guard (second favorite, both Loyal and Traitor) I think of unbelievably strong, and tough opponents. And what would happen when they first turn up is demand the nature of the fight and/or what kind of enemy they shall crush.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Thought of that, but it seemed a bit long winded.


Like the majority of the names of the Dark Angels successor chapters?


Moving on, firstly, I think the term space marine sounds really cheesy. That's why I also prefer the term astartes (also, no wise-ass can shout spess mehreens after you say it).
Secondly, in terms of stupid names I'd have to go with Ultramarines and Iron Hands.
I don't really have that much of a problem with it but I included Ultramarines because the majority of people I know who don't play the game burst out laughing when they hear the name for the first time, followed by 'are you fucking serious?'
Also, ultramarine is a fucking colour (it literally means over the sea).
Iron Hands coz' I've just always thought that that's a stupid name for a bunch of superhuman killing machines. 
If you're the enemy you're like, "Oh no, the IRON HANDS are attacking!", then the next guy is like, "Quickly, fetch some water to throw on their trigger fingers!"
I'm sorry, but I just really hate that name.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

So I'm an imperial governor on my own little planet and I've either gone renegade or am underattack. So i'll discuss two things, what I think when I first hear the name and how I feel when they have arrived. Okie Dokie, here we go, Loyalists first,

*
Ultramarines* - I laugh when I hear their name and mimick it in an absurd voice "We are Ultramarines here to save the day!". When they arrive I watch as they methodically go about their business according to some stupid rulebook written forever ago. Finally I despair that even though I never stood a chance against them, their victory will be written as one of the greatest victories ever in their lore, because thats the kind of pompous a**holes they are.
*
Iron Hands* - I laugh at hearing their name and can't take the threat seriously. When they arrive I may die, but I still manage to shout "I may be dead, but you guys will always suck!". These guys are badly in need of any kind of decent fluff, heck steal some of the UM stuff if you need to.

*White Scars *- When I hear the name I honestly don't know what to expect. When they arrive I am in awe of their Blitzkrieg style attacks and think about how awesome/terrifying it is to be butchered by a 40k Ghengis Khan army on bikes. And I think their white / red trim armour looks awesome 

*Salamanders *- Look around confused when I hear the name. But as the days pass and I'm waiting for the attack the name really starts to make me wonder what the hell I am facing and is a little worrying. Finally when they arrive and proceed to burn/melta/ hammer everything in their path while wearing an awesome shade of green with fire iconography I can't help but be in awe of how cool these guys are, and think that their name really is pretty sweet.

*Space Wolves* - So when I hear the name I am pretty worried. When they arrive things don't get much better. But I still can't reconcile myself to space vikings, but to be fair, I don't think they give a s**t and basically pillage everything and proceed to get drunk and tell tales of bravey after. Not bad.

*Blood Angels *- Some people don't like Angels in the names, I actually think its awesome. These guys are probably a sight to see on the battlefield, Blood Red Armour, cool legion specific weaponry and kickass named characters, and they are pretty much vampires. Awesome all round, but still a bit too perfect so I shout as I die, "yeah well, your primarch still died like a little bitc...(brutally cut down by a frenzied psycho in black)......cool.

*Imperial Fists* - When I hear the name, not scarred, but do realize I am going to get beaten down pretty bad. When they are invading the buggers are just stubborn and methodical but I can't fault them. Plus that shade of yellow and their symbols look awesome. Finally they spawned two great chaptors, the crimson fists, and the amazing Black Templars, so these guys earn their respect from me.

*Raven Guard *- When I hear they are coming I spend my time read Poe and saying "Nevermore", Nevermore". Other than that I haven't a clue until.......

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'

"OH MY GOD ITS SHRIKE AHHHH DON'T KILL ME....(Horribly mutilated by his Lightning Claws)

*Dark Angels *- I like the name and when I hear it know I'm probably in deep trouble. When they arrive great shade of green again, very cool robes iconography etc and pretty unique tactics. At the end of the day whats not to like. Although I probably shouldn't have lied and told them I would lead them to the Fallen in exchange for me life. As an interogator turns up I realize I really am screwed this time.

Anyway folks those are some thoughs of the loyalists, I'll do the traitors soon. Would be great to hear all thoughts and comments, as always. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Emperor's Children should change their name to the silly nannies, it has more of a ring to it.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I agree with the Wolves of Space. Kind of a silly name. Maybe they could find a cool word to put in front of it. Luna Wolves doesn't necesarly make sense but it bought me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Space wolves is bad for all the reasons stated before me.
Ultramarines is also a bit of a silly name, even if I do like them.

I didn't like salamanders at first, but after finding out more about them, I like now.

Night Lords is probably my favourite name of all the legions. But then again i may be biased as I have a hard-on for them


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

locustgate said:


> The Emperor's Children should change their name to the silly nannies, it has more of a ring to it.


How about the Orgy Avengers?


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

increaso said:


> But also, i have some random gripe with space sharks for the same reason you are not keen on space wolves.


Shameless quote of self, but Space Sharks are now The Carcharodons.

Don't you hate it when they change something you dislike and make it worse.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

increaso said:


> Shameless quote of self, but Space Sharks are now The Carcharodons.
> 
> Don't you hate it when they change something you dislike and make it worse.


Bwahaha... that sounds like the name of a really shitty indy band. Space Sharks was bad enough but wow, fuck, they really DO know how to make things worse.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

has anyone mentioned rainbow warriors yet?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> How about the Orgy Avengers?


Even better.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Rainbow Warriors... looks like Emperor's Children in disguise. Stole a bunch ultramarines armor and painted it differently. Try to look gay (did a good job) and put their little winged insigmia without the little chicken feet.


----------

